# degli altri/altrui



## vallery

Ciao a tutti ! 

Vorrei sapere quando si dice *degli altri* e quando *altrui*.

Magari con qualche esempio. 


Vallery


----------



## Necsus

Direi che _altrui_ può sostituire _degli altri_ quando questi non sono specificati, quando sono indeterminati: le opinioni degli altri/altrui; fu più abile degli altri partecipanti.


----------



## vallery

Necsus said:


> Direi che _altrui_ può sostituire _degli altri_ quando questi non sono specificati, quando sono indeterminati: le opinioni degli altri/altrui; fu più abile degli altri partecipanti.



Grazie Necsus. 

E' più corretto dalla morte *degli altri* o dalla morte *altrui, *parlando in generale?


----------



## Necsus

Dipende dal registro stilistico della frase. Comunque a_ltrui_ non è praticamente usato nel linguaggio quotidiano, se non in espressioni cristallizzate.


----------



## vallery

La frase è questa: "Noi possiamo "capire " qualcosa dalla morte altrui... "
Cosa sono le espressioni cristallizzate?


----------



## Necsus

Sì, ma il contesto qual è? Si tratta di uno scritto, immagino, ma di che genere?
Le _espressioni cristallizzate_ sono frasi o locuzioni che continuano a essere utilizzate perché rimaste nell'uso comune anche se non più in linea con l'evoluzione della lingua, più o meno frasi fatte, stereotipi, insomma.


----------



## vallery

Si tratta di una lettera (mia), io rispondo ad una persona. 
Il contesto è questo:

"Si, sono d'accordo con B., ma solo in parte. Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come cessa questo tutto posso "capire"- avvicinarmi un po' alla comprensione - dalla morte altrui...."


----------



## laurentius87

vallery said:


> Si tratta di una lettera (mia), io rispondo ad una persona.
> Il contesto è questo:
> 
> "Si, sono d'accordo con B., ma solo in parte. Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come cessa questo tutto posso "capire"- avvicinarmi un po' alla comprensione - dalla morte altrui...."



Non mi è chiaro "e come cessa questo tutto": forse "e come cessa tutto questo"?

Comunque altrui/degli altri sono intercambiabili qui, "altrui" è più formale.


----------



## vallery

laurentius87 said:


> Non mi è chiaro "e come cessa questo tutto": forse "e come cessa tutto questo"?
> 
> Comunque altrui/degli altri sono intercambiabili qui, "altrui" è più formale.



Grazie, hai ragione. Questo errore non ho notato. Sono partita dalla parola di prrima: TUTTO. Volevo sottolinearla. E se avessi scritto così: " e come cessa questo TUTTO", avrei sbagliato lo stesso?


----------



## laurentius87

vallery said:


> Grazie, hai ragione. Questo errore non ho notato. Sono partita dalla parola di prrima: TUTTO. Volevo sottolinearla. E se avessi scritto così: " e come cessa questo TUTTO", avrei sbagliato lo stesso?



Ah ho capito, allora volevi riprendere il "tutto"!

In questo caso potresti dire:

"Sì, sono d'accordo con B., ma solo in parte. Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come questo 'tutto' cessa posso capirlo - avvicinarmi un po' alla comprensione - dalla morte altrui....".

Anche "e come cessa questo 'tutto'" va bene, si tratta solo di sottolineare 'tutto' per far capire che ti riferisci alla parola di prima.

Ricorda:


*sì* con l'accento
«non ho notato questo errore» oppure (con dislocazione) «questo errore non l'ho notato»


----------



## phiona

vallery said:


> "Si, sono d'accordo con B., ma solo in parte. Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come cessa questo tutto posso "capire"- avvicinarmi un po' alla comprensione - dalla morte altrui...."


Forse vuoi dire:
Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come questo tutto finisca (per non ripetere lo stesso verbo che oltretutto al congiuntivo diventa cessi ed evoca altre cose) posso cercare di capirlo solo osservando la morte altrui.


----------



## vallery

laurentius87 said:


> Ah ho capito, allora volevi riprendere il "tutto"!
> 
> In questo caso potresti dire:
> 
> "Sì, sono d'accordo con B., ma solo in parte. Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come questo 'tutto' cessa posso capirlo - avvicinarmi un po' alla comprensione - dalla morte altrui....".
> 
> Anche "e come cessa questo 'tutto'" va bene, si tratta solo di sottolineare 'tutto' per far capire che ti riferisci alla parola di prima.
> 
> Ricorda:
> 
> 
> *sì* con l'accento
> «non ho notato questo errore» oppure (con dislocazione) «questo errore non l'ho notato»


 

Grazie mille, laurentius

  Sì, volevo riprendere TUTTO. È  proprio indispensabile usare capir*lo, *non è corretto anche “capire”?
  E un’altra domanda. *Sì* va sempre con l’accento?


----------



## vallery

phiona said:


> Forse vuoi dire:
> Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E come questo tutto finisca (per non ripetere lo stesso verbo che oltretutto al congiuntivo diventa cessi ed evoca altre cose) posso cercare di capirlo solo osservando la morte altrui.


 

Grazie mille, phiona
    Sì, all’incirca come hai scritto tu… Però, non avrei usato “solo” e “osservando”, perché _come questo “tutto” finisca_ non posso capire dal *solo* osservando la morte. E non posso neppure *osservare* la morte, perché è quasi impossibile osservarla…Spero di essermi spiegata..
  Volevo chiederti:
  1. Pensavo che il congiuntivo va con il *che*…anche con il *come*?
  2. Il verbo *cessi* si usa ogni tanto o mai?


----------



## gc200000

Sì, anche con il come.

"Cessi" è corretto. Ma direi che non si usa mai perché è perfettamente sinonimo di "finisca" che è molto più elegante.


----------



## laurentius87

vallery said:


> Grazie mille, laurentius
> 
> Sì, volevo riprendere TUTTO. È  proprio indispensabile usare capir*lo, *non è corretto anche “capire”?
> E un’altra domanda. *Sì* va sempre con l’accento?



Non è indispensabile capirlo, ma è più chiaro.

Sì va SEMPRE *con *l'accento quando è espressione affermativa (sì/no) e quando è una aferesi di "così" (ma è piuttosto raro), *senza* negli altri casi (es. riflessivo, pronome).


----------



## vallery

Grazie mille, gc20000 e laurentius 

Vallery


----------



## phiona

vallery said:


> Grazie mille, phiona
> Sì, all’incirca come hai scritto tu… Però, non avrei usato “solo” e “osservando”, perché _come questo “tutto” finisca_ non posso capire dal *solo* osservando la morte. E non posso neppure *osservare* la morte, perché è quasi impossibile osservarla…Spero di essermi spiegata..


 
Vediamo se così rende quello che vuoi dire:
Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E solo attraverso la morte altrui posso cercare di intuire come questo "tutto" finisca.


----------



## vallery

phiona said:


> Vediamo se così rende quello che vuoi dire:
> Dopo la mia morte cessa tutto. TUTTO. E solo attraverso la morte altrui posso cercare di intuire come questo "tutto" finisca.


 
Grazie phiona  
Sì, è quel che volevo dire.


----------

